# Chicken necks



## wolfebergk9 (Oct 11, 2014)

Looking into feeding the GSD pack raw chicken necks as a treat. Should I freeze it prior to giving it to them to kill any parasites? Is it safe to give a 4 month old puppy? How often should they get it?


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

Chicken necks are far too small. I would look at duck necks and turkey necks when a bit bigger.

No need to freeze, unless you want them to last longer.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfebergk9 (Oct 11, 2014)

Gwyllgi, thank you for letting me know.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

A large Tom-turkey neck is best. It requires work. I would limit it to two a week at the most to prevent unbalancing his diet. Also good to keep his teeth pearly white. If he doesn't finish it in one session, you can take it away by swapping the neck for a piece of meat and put the leftover in the fridge. Notify your family members! Mine have found weird stuff in fridge and freezer.


----------



## wolfebergk9 (Oct 11, 2014)

wolfy dog said:


> A large Tom-turkey neck is best. It requires work. I would limit it to two a week at the most to prevent unbalancing his diet. Also good to keep his teeth pearly white. If he doesn't finish it in one session, you can take it away by swapping the neck for a piece of meat and put the leftover in the fridge. Notify your family members! Mine have found weird stuff in fridge and freezer.


Thank you for the info! Will have to see if our local butcher has turkey necks. Thanks again. :smile2:


----------



## bantam7 (Jul 6, 2019)

Feeding of raw/uncooked necks is associated with hyperthyroidism in dogs (and cats!) as the neck contains the bird's thyroid gland, and should more than likely be avoided.

"[...] These thyroid hormones are not destroyed by gastric acid and can then be absorbed, similar to levothyroxine administered for hypothyroidism. Elevated concentration of exogenous thyroxine may then cause clinical signs."

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22931400 (hit the "Wiley" link on the side to read the full study)


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I have fed chicken necks for years. They are fine. They crunch them up and swallow them just like the do a chicken quarter or a duck neck. The last batch of chicken necks looks like they came from quail they are so small. A couple crunches and they are gone. No issues swallowing them.

I personally don't like Turkey necks, especially for a 4 month old. Way to much bone for one setting and it causes constipation. Or if your dog isn't used to raw diets then it could cause explosive diarrhea. That was super fun to come home to.

For bones at that age, I like lamb necks, duck necks or chicken. I hold the chicken/duck neck until they chew it so they don't try to swallow it whole.


----------

